# Proper exciting!!



## Rooter (Nov 29, 2016)

Anyone that follows me on twitter will have seen a few weeks ago there was suspicion that next door was a cannabis factory.. 

Sat at my desk, i hear bang bang bang, go out and the police are battering the door in, about 8 of them storm in. Chinese lad gets escorted out and copper tells me the house is full of weed plants! I live in a very quite and quite posh cul de sac! Proper exciting!! Like watching TV, only out of my window!


----------



## fundy (Nov 29, 2016)

I wonder what season 2 of Scooterwatch will bring


----------



## Rooter (Nov 29, 2016)

i have just had the best headline ever, guess what my road is called......


Harvest Green!!! The papers gonna love it! It writes its self!!!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 29, 2016)

Rooter said:



			Anyone that follows me on twitter will have seen a few weeks ago *there was suspicion that next door was a cannabis factory*.. 

Sat at my desk, i hear bang bang bang, go out and the police are battering the door in, about 8 of them storm in. Chinese lad gets escorted out and copper tells me the house is full of weed plants! I live in a very quite and quite posh cul de sac! Proper exciting!! Like watching TV, only out of my window!
		
Click to expand...

Did you get a good discount?


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 29, 2016)

It always amazes me how close we are to the seedier side of society. I rented a house to a guy in '98, which he subsequently bought from me. Two weeks after the final signing the Police raided it. He was a big drug dealer. A really nice guy but leading a double life


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 29, 2016)

Many moons ago a mate used to grow some cannabis for personal use... His neighbours [a lovely elderly couple] were always commenting what a strong 'aroma' those plants gave off... We always wondered if the penny ever dropped or if they actually knew the truth from day one..


----------



## Rooter (Nov 29, 2016)

wow, they even cut a hole in the ceiling to access the garage! 3 out of the 4 bedrooms full, garage and loft. Estimate it to be 60 grands worth!!!


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 29, 2016)

Waste of Police time.....


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 29, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Waste of Police time.....
		
Click to expand...


Exactly.......should have had the army in with flame throwers to torch the whole house with the cultivator still inside.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 29, 2016)

I'm sure the police will "take it away to a secret location to burn it". I always wonder when I hear that if they stop at the all night garage on the way to pick up some king size rizlas and a big box of munchies.


----------



## Rooter (Nov 29, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			I'm sure the police will "take it away to a secret location to burn it". I always wonder when I hear that if they stop at the all night garage on the way to pick up some king size rizlas and a big box of munchies.
		
Click to expand...

just seen a big delivery of doritos and dip arrive..,.


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 29, 2016)

Rooter said:



			just seen a big delivery of doritos and dip arrive..,.
		
Click to expand...


Peanut M&Ms


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 29, 2016)

Rooter said:



			wow, they even cut a hole in the ceiling to access the garage! 3 out of the 4 bedrooms full, garage and loft. Estimate it to be 60 grands worth!!!
		
Click to expand...

Have you had to turn your heating down over the last few months?


----------



## Rooter (Nov 29, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Have you had to turn your heating down over the last few months?

Click to expand...

detached, but my dad commented last week about how often their boiler was kicking in when he was doing a job in my garden!


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 29, 2016)

Rooter said:



			detached, but my dad commented last week about how often their boiler was kicking in when he was doing a job in my garden!
		
Click to expand...

Boiler? Surly heat is a problem in that environment. As I understand it they are looking to expel hot air.


----------



## Rooter (Nov 29, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Boiler? Surly heat is a problem in that environment. As I understand it they are looking to expel hot air.
		
Click to expand...

no, ambient temp needs to be warm for them to grow. Hence this morning, no frost on their roof again...


----------



## chrisd (Nov 29, 2016)

Rooter said:



			Hence this morning, no frost on their roof again...
		
Click to expand...

Frost on the roof - do you live on a caravan park??    :smirk:


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 29, 2016)

Rooter said:



			no, ambient temp needs to be warm for them to grow. Hence this morning, no frost on their roof again...
		
Click to expand...


As I understand it as from watching TV shows is that the lights make HUGE heat but the plants want clean air. No way are they heating anything with a boiler, it will be like an oven in there. The usual ways these people get caught are the electric company see HUGE bills or the police helicopters note there is no ice on the roof and call the electric company.

Legalese it, tax the hell out of it so that at least the money is not going into crime. IMO.


----------



## Rooter (Nov 29, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			As I understand it as from watching TV shows is that the lights make HUGE heat but the plants want clean air. No way are they heating anything with a boiler, it will be like an oven in there. The usual ways these people get caught are the electric company see HUGE bills or the police helicopters note there is no ice on the roof and call the electric company.

Legalese it, tax the hell out of it so that at least the money is not going into crime. IMO.
		
Click to expand...

No idea, just spoke to the coppers again, they are waiting for the electric company to come and isolate the house, wires everywhere apparently. I actually have a headache from the fumes coming out of there now they have opened it up. Plants are about 4ft high and about ready to be harvested.


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 29, 2016)

Hopefully they've gathered up the folk running the gig and not just the poor perisher minding the place..


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 29, 2016)

Rooter said:



			No idea, just spoke to the coppers again, they are waiting for the electric company to come and isolate the house, wires everywhere apparently. I actually have a headache from the fumes coming out of there now they have opened it up. Plants are about 4ft high and about ready to be harvested.
		
Click to expand...


They will be thinking Ello ello ello.... this geeza seems a little bit interesting in this stuff....


----------



## Rooter (Nov 29, 2016)

MegaSteve said:



			Hopefully they've gathered up the folk running the gig and not just the poor perisher minding the place..
		
Click to expand...

don't think they have if i'm honest. will be a small loss for a bigger operation i think.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 29, 2016)

What were the suspicions "weeks ago"  and as a law abiding citizen why didn't you report this ? 

Answer Answer he said in his Dalek voice


----------



## Rooter (Nov 29, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			What were the suspicions "weeks ago"  and as a law abiding citizen why didn't you report this ? 

Answer Answer he said in his Dalek voice 

Click to expand...

it has been watched by the police for a number of weeks, helicopter was over last week with heat cameras, various drive bys by the police and reported by numerous people.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 29, 2016)

Rooter said:



			it has been watched by the police for a number of weeks, helicopter was over last week with heat cameras, various drive bys by the police and reported by numerous people.
		
Click to expand...

Aye the chopper will be how they caught them for sure or at least confirmed the extraordinary amount of heat in the house. They'll have bypassed the electricity meter as well so will have checked on it with the leccy company.


----------



## hovis (Nov 29, 2016)

i always remember going into a house fire with a new lad.   we got into the loft space and he said "what idiot decides to grow plants in his loft?  must be a pain in the ass to water them." 

bless him!!! 6


----------



## Rooter (Nov 29, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Aye the chopper will be how they caught them for sure or at least confirmed the extraordinary amount of heat in the house. They'll have bypassed the electricity meter as well so will have checked on it with the leccy company.
		
Click to expand...

were not many in the loft apparently, most were in the garage which is integral to the house..


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 29, 2016)

Rooter said:



			were not many in the loft apparently, most were in the garage which is integral to the house..
		
Click to expand...

Presume they rented the house, payed a year up front and then just make it into a factory. One guy mans the whole thing and is often locked in.

It wrecks the property too. So much humidity that everything is wet and rotting.


----------



## Rooter (Nov 29, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Presume they rented the house, payed a year up front and then just make it into a factory. One guy mans the whole thing and is often locked in.

It wrecks the property too. So much humidity that everything is wet and rotting.
		
Click to expand...

exactly! I had a nose round the garage, in among 4ft plants was a sub distribution board of electrics, UV lighting and a ventilation system that goes to the loft and is filtered and vented out of the roof. Really impressive setup!! But the house will be ruined, you are right! Serves the owner right for renting out cash in hand, this is gonna cost her thousands to fix, the electric board have just dug up the path and cut the electrics off!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 29, 2016)

Rooter said:



			it has been watched by the police for a number of weeks, helicopter was over last week with heat cameras, various drive bys by the police and reported by numerous people.
		
Click to expand...

Ok let you off then


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 29, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Ok let you off then   

Click to expand...

But who tipped the police off in the first place?


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 29, 2016)

A pal of mine when I worked at the pit, his neighbour was growing it. He was to scared to say owt to the guy as his pet dog was bigger than a pony. Rang the rozzers and they were not interested. Until a couple of months later when they caved the front door in, they had Been watching the place for some time.
Bro in law had The same happen to him. Basically went next door and said get rid of the spliff or al drag the police here myself. He did.


----------



## Rooter (Nov 29, 2016)

All finished, they reckon about Â£100k worth of gear confiscated.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 29, 2016)

Rooter said:



			All finished, they reckon about Â£100k worth of gear confiscated.
		
Click to expand...

Not a bad result


----------



## richy (Nov 29, 2016)

Snitches get stitches


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 30, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Aye the chopper will be how they caught them for sure or at least confirmed the extraordinary amount of heat in the house. They'll have bypassed the electricity meter as well so will have checked on it with the leccy company.
		
Click to expand...

I believe they normally tap into next door's supply.....


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 30, 2016)

richy said:



			Snitches get stitches
		
Click to expand...

Yep.... Not sure why anyone would be calling the police? Its a funny old world....


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 30, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Presume they rented the house, payed a year up front and then just make it into a factory. One guy mans the whole thing and is often locked in.

It wrecks the property too. So much humidity that everything is wet and rotting.
		
Click to expand...

One of the houses in our small close (only 8 of us in total) was rented out to a family for a year or two. They did seem a little dodgy - I had multiple court letters sent to the dad but with my address on the envelope, and always had a suspicion the eldest son was dealing something. Anyways, they did a moonlight flit, leaving a large portion of rent unpaid etc. After they had gone, the agent came into check the property and all the upstairs rooms had large holes in the floors, lots of rotting timber and damp etc. It was a wonder that anyone could live upstairs at all, let alone 6 of them and a toddler....maybe that's why they had two beds in the garage?

Never thought much about it before reading this thread, the current owner bought it at a bargain price but had to spend an extra Â£100K to make it liveable.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 30, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			I believe they normally tap into next door's supply.....
		
Click to expand...

I've vaguely heard of that one but I think bypassing your own meter is the more common option.


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 30, 2016)

need_my_wedge said:



			One of the houses in our small close (only 8 of us in total) was rented out to a family for a year or two. They did seem a little dodgy - I had multiple court letters sent to the dad but with my address on the envelope, and always had a suspicion the eldest son was dealing something. Anyways, they did a moonlight flit, leaving a large portion of rent unpaid etc. After they had gone, the agent came into check the property and all the upstairs rooms had large holes in the floors, lots of rotting timber and damp etc. It was a wonder that anyone could live upstairs at all, let alone 6 of them and a toddler....maybe that's why they had two beds in the garage?

Never thought much about it before reading this thread, the current owner bought it at a bargain price but had to spend an extra Â£100K to make it liveable.
		
Click to expand...


Ewww living in there too.... Not healthy. Nasty with a baby!!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 30, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Yep.... Not sure why anyone would be calling the police? Its a funny old world....
		
Click to expand...

Because an illegal activity is happening right next to them - I would find it more weird if someone didn't report a drugs factory.


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 30, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Because an illegal activity is happening right next to them - I would find it more weird if someone didn't report a drugs factory.
		
Click to expand...


If you look for trouble you will surly find it...


----------



## woody69 (Nov 30, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Because an illegal activity is happening right next to them - I would find it more weird if someone didn't report a drugs factory.
		
Click to expand...

Here comes our most upstanding member of the community LOL

Hopefully we'll start to catch up with some other parts of the world and it'll be legalised and taxed. We can but hope.


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 30, 2016)

woody69 said:



			Here comes our most upstanding member of the community LOL

Hopefully we'll start to catch up with some other parts of the world and it'll be legalised and taxed. We can but hope.
		
Click to expand...


Make HUGE income for the government, stop the money going to crooks or terrorists and as with Holland make it much less popular with the local inhabitants as its not a no go.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Nov 30, 2016)

woody69 said:



			Here comes our most upstanding member of the community LOL

Hopefully we'll start to catch up with some other parts of the world and it'll be legalised and taxed. We can but hope.
		
Click to expand...

Whilst I agree with you aobut it being legalised, it's current state means an organisation like Rooter talks about should definitely be reported. Little old granny with a small plant, fine, ignore it, but large organisations are normally linked to wider issues/drugs chains. The legal issue is a separate debate.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 30, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			If you look for trouble you will surly find it...
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but I don't understand ? 

I personally wouldn't like a drug factory in a house as my next door neighbour so I most certainly would involve the police - there is no way of know what sort of people are involved and what level of drugs etc etc 

I can't understand how someone can be looked down upon if they wish to report an illegal activity that could and does cause serious harm


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 30, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry but I don't understand ? 

I personally wouldn't like a drug factory in a house as my next door neighbour so I most certainly would involve the police - there is no way of know what sort of people are involved and what level of drugs etc etc 

I can't understand how someone can be looked down upon if they wish to report an illegal activity that could and does cause serious harm
		
Click to expand...


No need to feel looked down on for being a grass. 

Really though, no way to know any illegal activity is going on... are you just going to call the police every time you *think* something is going on. Far to many people in this world who are far to worried about what other people are doing. Cameras everywhere, curtain twitches and generally nosy people. Live and let live.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 30, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			No need to feel looked down on for being a grass. 

Really though, no way to know any illegal activity is going on... are you just going to call the police every time you *think* something is going on. Far to many people in this world who are far to worried about what other people are doing. Cameras everywhere, curtain twitches and generally nosy people. Live and let live.
		
Click to expand...

If it's something that has the chance to affect me personally then yes I would have the conversation with the police just like no doubt this has happened and an illegal drug factory has been closed down. 

Would you call anyone who went to the police about a possibly illegal activity a grass ? Possible rape ? Child molesting ? - do you lump them all together.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 30, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If it's something that has the chance to affect me personally then yes I would have the conversation with the police just like no doubt this has happened and an illegal drug factory has been closed down. 

Would you call anyone who went to the police about a possibly illegal activity a grass ? Possible rape ? Child molesting ? - do you lump them all together.
		
Click to expand...

What about parking on double yellows? Or you see steal a bar of chocolate?


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 30, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			What about parking on double yellows? Or you see steal a bar of chocolate?
		
Click to expand...

Mate don't get him started, he's too easily wound up.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 30, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			What about parking on double yellows? Or you see steal a bar of chocolate?
		
Click to expand...

Not on Liverpool Phils watch thank you very much. 
The law is the law!!


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 30, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Mate don't get him started, he's too easily wound up.
		
Click to expand...

Point was simply that everyone has a line they consider to far. 

Dont think someone is wrong wrong to complain if they believe illegal activity is occurring on their doorstep. 

Just countering the the use of heinous crimes where nobody could argue against to prove a point.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 30, 2016)

I don't normally agree with LP on a lot of what he posts but to suggest that someone is a grass for reporting something to the police is out of order. I can only assume that if we saw someone breaking in to Alex1975's house, stealing his golf clubs or beating up his other half he wouldn't want us to call the police.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 30, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			What about parking on double yellows? Or you see steal a bar of chocolate?
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't affect me , but would a shop owner be called a grass if he informed the police ? Would a pedestrian or someone affected by someone parking on the yellow lines be called a grass if they informed someone 

Anyone who calls someone a grass is out of order - it's the sort of bully tactics that people have used for decades , it's why people keep quiet when someone happens 

But for someone to say they look down on me because I'm a grass ?! Well that says more about them as a person than me. I have a feeling that if something happen to them that affected them they would be straight to the police


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 30, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			I don't normally agree with LP on a lot of what he posts but to suggest that someone is a grass for reporting something to the police is out of order. I can only assume that if we saw someone breaking in to Alex1975's house, stealing his golf clubs or beating up his other half he wouldn't want us to call the police.
		
Click to expand...

Ye, it was a little tongue in cheek and a little provocative following the "look down on someone" comment. 

I don't really have a dog in this fight, just think it's an interesting topic. Violent crime is where our police and courts should be focused and a good look at our silly laws. I would guess the guy found in this grow house will face more time in prison than many of the sex and violent crimes we read about daily.

It's ok to have a considered view and not just be spoon fed views of "it's the law". I have to obey the law because I am a member of society but I do not have to force you to do it, specially if I don't agree with it.

The man in this example will be jailed and we will pay for it. Perhaps if we had controlled the stuff, created jobs, robbed the users for tax and regulated it we could get on with catching pedos, rapists and violent criminals. Give the tax to the police, NHS, schools, national debt.......


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 30, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Doesn't affect me , but would a shop owner be called a grass if he informed the police ? Would a pedestrian or someone affected by someone parking on the yellow lines be called a grass if they informed someone 

Anyone who calls someone a grass is out of order - it's the sort of bully tactics that people have used for decades , it's why people keep quiet when someone happens 

But for someone to say they look down on me because I'm a grass ?! Well that says more about them as a person than me. I have a feeling that if something happen to them that affected them they would be straight to the police
		
Click to expand...

How does this effect you?


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 30, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Doesn't affect me , but would a shop owner be called a grass if he informed the police ? Would a pedestrian or someone affected by someone parking on the yellow lines be called a grass if they informed someone 

Anyone who calls someone a grass is out of order - it's the sort of bully tactics that people have used for decades , it's why people keep quiet when someone happens 

But for someone to say they look down on me because I'm a grass ?! Well that says more about them as a person than me. I have a feeling that if something happen to them that affected them they would be straight to the police
		
Click to expand...

I didn't say I looked down on you in the slightest. I went in in posts to say that I agreed they had the right to complain. 

My only objection was you using the example of rapists and child predators to try and make your point. Knowing full well nobody would contest them being wrong. It was easy point scoring. 

Where as a shopkeeping complaining about someone double parking as you've now suggested would, I'd presume get a lot less sympathy than a rape victim. Hence you didn't use an example like that as it would make your point.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 30, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			How does this effect you?
		
Click to expand...

I reckon you need to read what I posted 

I said if it was next door to me then I would report any suspicions to the police - you then said i would be a grass and would look down on me because of that or words to that affect 

It's quite an easy situation for me - if something illegal is happening that could affect me or endanger others then yes I would contact the police - obviously in your opinion that makes me a grass but as stated I would expect if something affected you then you would have no issue going to the police


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 30, 2016)

I love grass me.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 30, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			I didn't say I looked down on you in the slightest. I went in in posts to say that I agreed they had the right to complain. 

My only objection was you using the example of rapists and child predators to try and make your point. Knowing full well nobody would contest them being wrong. It was easy point scoring. 

Where as a shopkeeping complaining about someone double parking as you've now suggested would, I'd presume get a lot less sympathy than a rape victim. Hence you didn't use an example like that as it would make your point.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't say YOU looked down on me - if you read the posts someone else posted that they looked down on someone for being a grass 

And there was no "point scoring" - it was using examples of people going to the police for various crimes - no one ever should be made to feel small or have accusations thrown at the for going to the police. What may seem trivial to me and you maybe affecting someone else deeply. What difference does it make what examples i use - it makes the point quite clearly


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 30, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I reckon you need to read what I posted 

I said if it was next door to me then I would report any suspicions to the police - you then said i would be a grass and would look down on me because of that or words to that affect 

It's quite an easy situation for me - if something illegal is happening that could affect me or endanger others then yes I would contact the police - obviously in your opinion that makes me a grass but as stated I would expect if something affected you then you would have no issue going to the police
		
Click to expand...


If the grow in this post was next door to you, how does that effect you?

*nb; its lazy not to quote me exactly when it's just a few posts above.


----------



## richy (Nov 30, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I reckon you need to read what I posted 

I said if it was next door to me then I would report any suspicions to the police - you then said i would be a grass and would look down on me because of that or words to that affect 

It's quite an easy situation for me - if something illegal is happening that could affect me or endanger others then yes I would contact the police - obviously in your opinion that makes me a grass but as stated I would expect if something affected you then you would have no issue going to the police
		
Click to expand...

Depends what was happening to me. 

I can't see how in this instance I'd be in any type of danger if someone on my street was growing weed.


----------



## richy (Nov 30, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			I love grass me.
		
Click to expand...

I knew it


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 30, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			If the grow in this post was next door to you, how does that effect you?

*nb; its lazy not to quote me exactly when it's just a few posts above.
		
Click to expand...

Who sells the drugs - dealers , what other drugs could he possibly sell , what sort of people will be going to the house , could start of with weed then onto the hard stuff and could have needles all over the place , what happens when someone turns up and can't afford the price - druggies then look for ways for money , let's start robbing , what about kids in the area and the chance that they could be exposed to it. I could go on but none of it will satisfy you and I'll still be a grass in your eyes - but that's your problem not mine. It's a drug factory and i would want it shut down and the police to ensure another one isn't opened up in the area where I live with my family.


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 30, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			I love grass me.
		
Click to expand...

y

The way you were taking great big divots out of the course at Tyneside you could of fooled me .


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 30, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



			y

The way you were taking great big divots out of the course at Tyneside you could of fooled me . 

Click to expand...

Oi, less of that


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 30, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Who sells the drugs - dealers , what other drugs could he possibly sell , what sort of people will be going to the house , could start of with weed then onto the hard stuff and could have needles all over the place , what happens when someone turns up and can't afford the price - druggies then look for ways for money , let's start robbing , what about kids in the area and the chance that they could be exposed to it. I could go on but none of it will satisfy you and I'll still be a grass in your eyes - but that's your problem not mine. It's a drug factory and i would want it shut down and the police to ensure another one isn't opened up in the area where I live with my family.
		
Click to expand...

Ahh I see. I think you have misunderstood what this is. As I understand it from the tv programs, they create ventilation, lighting and feeding. The setup takes up every square inch of the house apart from room for a cott. 1 guy is forced/locked in and no one else comes in or out till they cut it all down. No one will come or go, no way in hell will anyone sell anything from this site. It's super, on the low down. Perfect neighbours, not taking a parking space, not screaming in the garden...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 30, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Who sells the drugs - dealers , what other drugs could he possibly sell , what sort of people will be going to the house , could start of with weed then onto the hard stuff and could have needles all over the place , what happens when someone turns up and can't afford the price - druggies then look for ways for money , let's start robbing , what about kids in the area and the chance that they could be exposed to it. I could go on but none of it will satisfy you and I'll still be a grass in your eyes - but that's your problem not mine. It's a drug factory and i would want it shut down and the police to ensure another one isn't opened up in the area where I live with my family.
		
Click to expand...

Not disagreeing with everything you've posted in this thread,but you really are coming across as very naive at best with this post. 
So you think they'll grow & sell from the same property. 
And then they'll think,let's start with heroine&#129300;. 
I think a more a realistic worry would be if the house was done over by other dealers.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 30, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I didn't say YOU looked down on me - if you read the posts someone else posted that they looked down on someone for being a grass 

And there was no "point scoring" - it was using examples of people going to the police for various crimes - no one ever should be made to feel small or have accusations thrown at the for going to the police. What may seem trivial to me and you maybe affecting someone else deeply. What difference does it make what examples i use - it makes the point quite clearly
		
Click to expand...

Of course the examples you use make a difference. And I'm sure full well you know that already. 

Expecting people to Have the same morale beliefs about double parking and rape is naive at best. Personally I belive you knew what you were doing. But if you say you didn't, then well. As I said. Naive.


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 30, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Of course the examples you use make a difference. And I'm sure full well you know that already. 

Expecting people to Have the same morale beliefs about double parking and rape is naive at best. Personally I belive you knew what you were doing. But if you say you didn't, then well. As I said. Naive.
		
Click to expand...

He wants to join in, if you put up an intelligent comment he moves directly to the insulted.... funny though innit....


----------



## richy (Nov 30, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			He wants to join in, if you put up an intelligent comment he moves directly to the insulted.... funny though innit....
		
Click to expand...

Or just blanks it


----------



## brendy (Nov 30, 2016)

Jaysus men, do half of you ever read back what you post? Getting so tetchy and pulling a thread sideways.
This is a humorour thread given its been going a couple of days via twitter with Scotty boy and his wild assumptions that worked out to be fact. Lighten up or go to mumsnet.
Its OK Scott, I enjoyed it even if others cant leave it alone.:thup:


----------



## Rooter (Nov 30, 2016)

Wowsers! Just caught up! Set the scene of the OP, this was a highly professional set up, the police showed me some of the stuff and some pics of area they wouldn't let me see. 

Highly sofiaticated ventilation system, bypass of the electric meter, strategic holes cut in ceilings and floors, the amount of kit they took away away last night was unreal. I'm a light sleeper and I have no idea how they got this much kit in, 6 fans, filtertation drums (full sized oil drums) 12" bore vent pipes and so they told me today, on a full harvest would be Â£100k every 6 weeks!!! This was not Dave growing some weed for his mates, this was full blown organised crime and I'm glad the little fcuk that was the gardener is locked up, next door to my kids and a secondary school.. no visitors ever, this was not a dealing site, this was serious production and the police suspect it's one of many the bosses have and will be viewed by them as 'collateral damage'

Whether weed is right or wrong is not for debate here, reporting full on organised crime should surely not be up for debate. Where were the profits going? What else was it funding??? Teaches the stupid owner right for renting out for cash, hope she gets screwed over by hmrc. Gonna cost her thousands to fix the house! It's fecked.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 1, 2016)

brendy said:



			Jaysus men, do half of you ever read back what you post? Getting so tetchy and pulling a thread sideways.
This is a humorour thread given its been going a couple of days via twitter with Scotty boy and his wild assumptions that worked out to be fact. Lighten up or go to mumsnet.
Its OK Scott, I enjoyed it even if others cant leave it alone.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yeah Rooter look what you have started now, tone it down a bit what with you and your drug cartel golf playing buddies :rofl:


----------



## G.U.R (Dec 1, 2016)

...and you thought you were moving to a posher area? Mind you that find has probably put half my estate in cold turkey!!!


----------



## Rooter (Dec 1, 2016)

G.U.R said:



			...and you thought you were moving to a posher area? Mind you that find has probably put half my estate in cold turkey!!!
		
Click to expand...

buy todays local paper! a few pics!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 1, 2016)

the question we all want the answer to is .
  how many leaves did you pick whilst you were wandering around the scene ?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 1, 2016)

Norrin Radd said:



			the question we all want the answer to is .
  how many leaves did you pick whilst you were wandering around the scene ?
		
Click to expand...

The leaves are no good,it's the bud that you need. 
Or so I've heard.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 1, 2016)

shows what i know about weed then .bugger all.


----------



## Rooter (Dec 6, 2016)

local news have caught up, story here: http://www.newburytoday.co.uk/news/...bust-carried-out-in-quiet-newbury-street.html


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 6, 2016)

Rooter said:



			local news have caught up, story here: http://www.newburytoday.co.uk/news/...bust-carried-out-in-quiet-newbury-street.html

View attachment 21386

Click to expand...

I would have no chance of finding my ad 333 in there &#128513;


----------



## Rooter (Dec 6, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



			I would have no chance of finding my ad 333 in there &#128513;
		
Click to expand...

take some rizla and some wotsits and you wouldn't care about your ad333....


----------



## Crazyface (Dec 6, 2016)

â€œItâ€™s a really friendly neighbourhood."

I'm not surprised !!!!


----------

